# stužkáč



## Encolpius

Zdravím. Vím, co to znamená, je to stužkovací večírek, ale nikdy jsem to neslyšel, pouze maturitní ples. Chci se zeptat, jestli rodilí mluvčí znají tento výraz, nebo je to pouze regionální. Také se chci zeptat, jestli na maturnitním plese studenti také dostanou ty stužky od učitelek, nebo ne. Díky.


----------



## Emys

Tady v Brně by se řeklo spíš stužkovák, když bys nechtěl vypadat divně, že mluvíš spisovně. 
Stužkovací večírky se tu pořádají někdy v první polovině školního roku. Pod pojmem maturitní ples si představím daleko větší akci za účasti rodinných příslušníků, celé školy ap., což nebyl náš případ.
Stužky rozdává třídní, pokud si pamatuji. Je na nich heslo, které si třída vybere a její název, škola a roky studia. Nosí se na bundě nebo na batohu.


----------



## K.u.r.t

Stužková je slovenský termín pro maturitní ples.
V Čechách se výraz nepoužívá, na Moravě si nejsem jist.

Jinak na maturitním plese se šerpy stále rozdávají.


----------



## andrejkaita

Výraz stužkáč jsem nikdy moc neslyšela, spíš stužkovací večírek nebo stužkovací ples - pro nás konkrétně maturitní a stužkovací ples byla jedna a ta samá akce kde nám třídní předala stužky


----------



## Bára

Stužkáč také slyším prvně. My jsme říkali stužkovák/stužkovací večírek, myslím, že v češtině se to používá běžně. Není to ale totéž, co maturitní ples. (Samozřejmě záleží na třídě, stužky s heslem si mohou rozdat kdykoli, třeba i o plese...) 
Stužkovák se koná většinou na podzim a je to spíše třídní akce (jak psal už Emys), které se účastní kromě studentů třídní učitel a pozvaní učitelé. Maturitní plesy bývají v zimě (samozřejmě záleží, kdy vám pronajmou sál), účastní se i rodina, přátelé... Obvykle je tam několik set lidí a živá hudba. Maturanti dostávají od třídního učitele šerpu s nápisem "maturant + rok", skleničku (většinou také popsanou) a květinu. Když si jdou maturanti pro šerpu, je zvykem házet na ně drobné mince pro štěstí, které si po přípitku nasbírají do skleniček.


----------

